# Compatible RAM for my Dell Studio XPS 435MT Desktop!



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Dell Studio XPS 435MT Desktop computer. It is running W7 on 64 bit with an I7-920 CPU. I am looking to upgrade the RAM from the current 6 GB it has installed. 

It has 6 slots. Is the maximum capacity 12 GB or 24 GB.

It currently has 6 1GB sticks with PC3-8500 DDR3 1066MHz. 

I also have tried successfully Two 2GB STicks of Kingston DDR3 1333, PC3 10600, 667 MHZ.

On Crucial it states: 

DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-8500, DDR3 PC3-12800
Memory Type: DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-8500, DDR3 PC3-12800, DDR3 (non-ECC)
Maximum Memory: 24GB 
Slots: 6
Each memory slot can hold DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-8500, DDR3 PC3-12800 with a maximum of 4GB per slot.* 

Does 4GB work in one Module or is the max 2GB per slot. What RAM configuration would work best? I hope someone can give me a few answers to my questions. Thanks.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey there the official manual for that PC says that it has 6 slots. Each of them can hold a module of 2GB DDR3 RAM. The best setup that you can have is 12Gb of 1333Mhz RAM in that motherboard. So a setup like this would be brilliant.

3 x http://www.ebuyer.com/178943-corsai...hz-memory-kit-unbuffered-cl9-cmv4gx3m2a1333c9


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

The PSU on this computer though is only 360w so the setup that is already in the computer is pushing that power supply. Adding more RAM will make it struggle I would have thought.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

On the crucial website it says that it can hold 4GB modules and the maximum is 24 GB. Did you read the Dell Manual where it says you can only have 2GB per slot? I found an interesting post on a dell forum regarding the maximum RAM for this model. http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/p/19368276/19835904.aspx#19835904

I think it maybe up in the air whether this machine can handle 4 GB per lost and recognize a total of 24 GB.

Would Both of these RAM options work, and if so would you have a preference for this system. G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL

Are they both compatible. Is there a chance that they won't work due to be being 4 GB and not 2 GB. Is it better for system performance to stay with the same size modules, and the same brand of RAM. Is there a noticeable difference in system performance from 6 GB-12 GB-16GB etc.. Is the RAM, CPU or Video Card the biggest factor in me needing to upgrade the stock PSU in this system? Thanks.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I am pretty sure that beyond 12Gb you will barely notice a difference anyway and I wouldn't risk buying a massive 24Gb set and then the computer just not detecting it at all. As for the PSU if you have upgraded anything else in this computer I would get a new one. Just stick with the 12Gb that I posted earlier and it will be fine.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am a big fan of g.skill. Would this RAM be suitable: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL

If I am going to go with 12GB total do you think it is better to go 6 times 2GB RAM modules or 3 times 4GB RAM modules. 

Would you recommend going for a stronger PSU if I go with 12GB of RAM? What about this PSU OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W Modular High Performance Power Supply. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Memory
The below information is from the Dell Website on the Studio XPS 435 MT. DDR3 1600 doesn't look like it is supported in the info below. However, on the crucial website it states DDR3 1600 is supported as well as 4 GB each slot and a max of 24 GB. What do you think? Thanks 

Connectors six internallyaccessible DDR3 
DIMM sockets
Capacities 1 GB and 2 GB
Memory type 1066-MHz or 
1333-MHz DDR3 
DIMM; non-ECC 
memory only
Minimum 2 GB
Maximum 12 GB
NOTE: For instructions on upgrading your 
memory, see the Service Manual on the 
Dell Support website at support.dell.com.
Computer Information
System chipset Intel X58 + ICH10
Data bus width 20 bits
DRAM bus width 192 bits


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is the RAM going to run at any higher speeds than 1066 MHZ. I put in 6 GB of OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK DDR3 PC3-12800 1600 MHz Gold XTC 6GB Triple Channel Kits and SIW shows this as PC3 8500F and speed DDR3(1066MHZ. I also went into the Bios and saw the speed as 1066MHZ. Does that mean that this is the max speed that my MOBO will support and I am wasting my time trying to buy RAM at 1333 or 1600 MHZ? There is no overclocking option with this De OEM MOBO. What do you think?


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Well according to the Dell manual for that PC (Which I trust more than a website trying to sell you extra RAM) the maximum per slot is 2Gb, If you want try risk using 4Gb modules and having the trouble of then trying to return them if they don't work then you can, However you will notice probably only 1% performance gain when using 24Gb instead of 12Gb. I would go with 6 sticks of 1333Mhz RAM that are 2Gb each and you won't have any problems. Any RAM that is faster and you would be wasting your time as Dell hardly ever put options in the BIOS to change the RAM speed. Any more and you risk them not being detected.

If you purchase 6x2Gb G-Skill 1333Mhz RAM then you won't have a problem. Try to make sure that they don't have massive heatsinks on them though as that could cause physical space issues.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Your advice sounds good. Will SIW and the Bios both say that the RAM is 1333 MHZ or am I limited to just 1066 speeds. If 1333 MHZ can't be attained then aren't I better off just getting PC3 8500F and speed DDR3(1066MHZ). How can I find this out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

The manual for that desktop says that you can install 1333Mhz RAM so that means that you can run it at 1333Mhz.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like to run at 1300 MHZ Speeds if that is what the dell Manual states and if the RAM is capable. Why doesn't my OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK DDR3 PC3-12800 1600 MHz Gold XTC downclock to 1333 MHZ and not 1066MHZ from 1600. Thanks. Is it more important to keep the same brand modules, same RAM per slot or same speed RAM? Thanks.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Wait, Now I am confused, What RAM do you currently have in your computer? What RAM are you planning on buying after all this conversation?

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. I currently have put in 3 times 2 GB of OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK DDR3 PC3-12800 1600 MHz. It only shows 1066 MHZ in SIW and the Bios. I don't think this machine is going to support 1600 MHZ. Why doesn't it downgrade this particular RAM to 1333 MHZ Speeds. In this Dell Post http://en.community.dell.com/support....aspx#19835904 it shows the guy has got 1333MHZ speeds listed in his Bios. I guess the only way to test if the Dell Studio 435 can support 1333 MHZ is buy trying a module with this speed. Is there any point or loss of performance to putting in 1333MHZ when it will only list 1066MHZ. That would be the same with trying 4 GB it would be a risk, but maybe possible.

I could go with 6 GB of G.Skill F3-10666CL9D DDR3 1333 MHZ in 2,4,6 and 6 GB of OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK DDR3 PC3-12800 1600 MHz. Is there any downside to using two different brands if they both have the same frequency, latency etc..

I should try some 1333 MHZ and see if it downgrades to 1066. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

So long as the Frequency, Voltage, and Timings match then I have never personally had any trouble with using mismatched brands of RAM. Putting in 1333Mhz RAM and then running it at 1066Mhz will cause no problems, If anything stability will be better than running them at 1333Mhz as you are under clocking the RAM which means that they don't have to work as hard. Remember that each slot can only take 2Gb how many slots does it have?

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think I have all the information now. I can try and use 1333MHZ and see if the Bios shows this as the speed or it drops it down to. Then I know what the system can recognize. Dell originally put in PC3 8500 1066 MHZ RAM. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

This information below comes from the Dell Studio XPS 435 MT Manual:

Connectors six internally accessible DDR3 
DIMM sockets
Capacities 1 GB and 2 GB
Memory type 1066-MHz or 
1333-MHz DDR3 
DIMM; non-ECC 
memory only
Minimum 2 GB
Maximum 12 GB


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I have the exact same PC. This is what I did. I upgraded the P/S to a ThermalTake 850W. (The one that comes with your PC is a 420W (not really enough power. It also doesn't provide constant stable power.) I upgraded the RAM with 6 2GB 1600 sticks for a total of 12GB (they show up as 1333). I upgraded the video card to an Nvidia 560Ti. I added an additional 2TB drive. I added 2 PCIe USB ports and one eSATA port (The one on the PC doesn't work and Dell has no plans to fix it.) By the way, if your PC occasionally freezes at the Dell screen, upgrade the BIOS. This is also a known problem with the 435MT. (It still doesn't fix the eSATA port.)

On my wife's system, she has the same upgrades except she didn't upgrade her AMD 4850 video card. 

It's a great PC with a horrible power supply. The one I suggested is physically larger than the one in the PC, but, if you bend back one of the metal tabs, it fits perfectly. That pin is for the old P/S anyway.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the information:

I do not think this Computer will support 4 GB in one slot. I tried with a G.skill 4GB 1600 MHZ and it did not start the computer. 

When I use OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK DDR3 PC3-12800 1600 it only shows up with 1066 MHZ speed in the Bios. I do not think this particular RAM support XMP and that is why it drops it down to 1066MHZ 

When I use Kingston Technology HyperX 4 GB Kit (2x2GB Modules) 1600 (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM KHX1600C9AD3K2/4G. it does show up as 1333 MHZ speeds in the Bios. I think it depends on the particular type of RAM as to what speed it runs. I will be going to upgrade the PSU and will look at the ThermalTake 850W. 

Appreciate the Feedback from everyone.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I also went ahead and updated the Bios. After that one of my Slots is not reading the RAM. One of the clips on the end of the module does not seem to be snapping like the other one's. It does seem to be down all the way, but just not clicking like it usually does. Is that fixable?


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

The ram not being recognized is my dumb mistake. It was late and I was having trouble seeing and accidentally put tried to put a RAM module in and it was the wrong way. This has slightly damaged the little indent in the Module slot, whereby my RAM does not seat down properly. It seems like it is all the way down, but does not snap into place like the other Modules. Lucky there is 5 other slots. I guess that is not fixable.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I was able to get 14GB recognized in the Bios and the system properties. I was using 2 * 4GB modules and 3* 2GB Modules all with Kingston 1600 MHZ, 1.65 V and XMP. In SIW it does say warning under RAM as it is not gone past the so called maximum of 12GB. I also think I need to upgrade the Heatsink to something better than the one Dell Provides. I found one on Newegg that looks pretty solid. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

How does this compare with the one Dell put's in the stock Studio 435MT? Would this one fit into the case okay height and width ways? Thanks for the tips.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

It is not really worth the likely instability to try and get it to run more RAM. You will never really need more than 8Gb unless you plan on running loads and loads and loads of programs all at the same time. I would just stick with 8Gb and use 4 slots. Makes things a whole lot simpler.


----------

